# best dealer?



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Looking to trade a sailboat for a 25 horse tiller motor. Who and where is the best dealership to deal with in ft. walton,pensacola area?


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

what kind of sailboat?


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

It is a 17 foot trailerable holder,swing keel, made by hobie craft, Ov ernighter sleeps 4.I was thinking of trading it in on an outboard motor down along the cost at a reputable dealer.Thats what I was asking about,where is a good place to do business with?


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

394 views and nobody knows a good outboard dealer in town.I found one.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

There are lots of good dealers around but you need to find one that wants to take a sailboat in on trade.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks for the reply murph.I found that out, not as easy as I thought!


----------

